# Who's Afraid Of The Big Bad (water) Bowl!!



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Barnaby hates anything new, (unless it's food or toys), so today I was determined to get him to drink from his new water bowl (very modern, stylish, hygenic etc). He walked up to his serving mat looked at it as if it was toxic, I tried everything, at one point I was sitting on the kitchen floor splashing water on my hands from the bowl (you get the picture)!. So DH comes home and asks me why am I sitting on the floor crouched next to the dog's water bowl, I explain he won't drink from it, what happens, Barnaby walks straight back to the bowl and has a good drink and looks at me as if to say what's the problem!!. Do any of your dogs hate new things, or is it just my silly boy?. Tomorrow we have to tackle the new collar, we shall see what happens .......


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Lol, that made me laugh, Barnaby you old scoundrel. 
No, Toby did not have a problem with most new things, except new treats. He would sniff it, put it in his mouth and drop it a few times before actually eating it


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

It's been well over a year and Bentley still will not drink out of his water bowl even though it's identical to Ky's. He will only drink from her bowl. I pick & choose my battles with him. This one isn't even on my radar


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Haha Barnaby you do make me laugh  Sammy doesn't mind new things (because new things are usually toys or treats) however, he hates his new gentle leader lead lol. Hope that you and Barnaby have a great weekend!


----------

